# Tape series by Gary DeMar



## ReformedWretch (Jan 13, 2005)

5 hours of Gary answering dispensational challanges on his call in radio show.

http://www.americanvision.com/proddetail.asp?prod=ACS-00011


----------



## VanVos (Jan 13, 2005)

I believe you can also download them on Mp3 at Wordmp3.com

http://www.wordmp3.com/search.asp?Search=DeMar&count=20

Very good teachings.

VanVos


----------

